# Recently moved to padova



## Mikewick (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,

I recently started a Job at the university in Padova and was looking to meet a few English speaking people living in the area. I have lived here for a few months and have had some difficulty meeting people outside of my work. Anyway let me know if anyone is out there is up for meeting up.

Mike


----------

